# Cargo ship DAN Y BRYN - merged threads



## trevor page (Feb 23, 2006)

*Dan-y-Bryn - merged threads*

My mate was J O S on this ship mid 1950s, first trip, would anyone have any idea about Owners, and any history of said vessel, I imagine it was built pre war. Also a photo would be nice. Trevor Page, Ex Tilbury Pool.


----------



## stan mayes (Jul 22, 2006)

Trevor,
DAN-Y-BRYN was built 1940 and owned by Jersey United SS co and registered in Jersey..Managers Ambrose,Davies and Matthews..
She was a very familiar ship in London river all her years.
Tilbury Pool sent me to sign on her late 1943 in the drydock but the Mate told me he wanted an OS..I was AB.
DAN-Y-BRYN had a very good war record..She survived four Russian convoys..
On 9th May 1941, she was heavily damaged by a bomb in Hull during a blitz
Are you a relative of Rodney Page? He was on Tilbury Pool.
Regards Stan.


----------



## melliget (Dec 3, 2006)

stan mayes said:


> DAN-Y-BRYN had a very good war record..She survived four Russian convoys..


And at least one Halifax to UK convoy. DAN-Y-BRYN was part of convoy HX84 in which HMS JERVIS BAY, on the 5th of November 1940, gallantly engaged the heavy cruiser ADMIRAL SCHEER allowing the majority of ships to escape. DAN-Y-BRYN was in column 3, rank 5 (the rear), next to MORSKA WOLA.

Martin


----------



## John Gurton (Apr 10, 2006)

Trevor,
My father sailed as AB on the Dan y Bryn during the war. I have a photo somehwere in the house and will endeavour to find and copy it ( be patient though !). The date on the back showed that it was taken a few days after he joined, That voyage was JW 52 to Murmansk and back in convoy RA 53. He had many tales of that voyage including the Stukas attacking in the port. I guess I'm lucky to be here ! I have seen a later pic of her I think it was on the fotoflite web page?
Rgds
John


----------



## trevor page (Feb 23, 2006)

Many thanks for the info John and a picture would be just great. Trevor


----------



## trevor page (Feb 23, 2006)

Many thanks stan for the response. Rodney Page, no relation as far as I know


----------



## trevor page (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks for the info Martin, Have you seen the film San Demitrio, London. Trevor


----------



## Billy1963 (Jan 4, 2006)

National Maritime Museum has three for sale. Address & negative numbers to quote below.

DAN-Y-BRYN (Br) 50.1 1940 General cargo Brynymor Steamship Co Ltd, (Ambrose, Davies Matthews Ltd, managers)
P768 (3S) B Under way.
P9910 (3P) B Lying in dock, very probably at London.
P22137 (5S) B 1940-1943 Lying at a mooring. Negative dated 6 Apr. 1943.

Historic Photographs Section, 
National Maritime Museum, 
Greenwich, 
London, 
SE10 9NF
Tel: +44 (0) 20 8312 8600
Fax: +44 (0) 20 8317 0263
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## melliget (Dec 3, 2006)

trevor page said:


> Thanks for the info Martin, Have you seen the film San Demitrio, London. Trevor


No, but would like to Trevor. Read a little on the story in a book on convoys and recently picked up a copy of "If the Gods Are Good: The Sacrifice of HMS Jervis Bay" by Gerald L Duskin and Ralph Segman (Crécy, 2005).

regards,
Martin


----------



## trevor page (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks a lot Bill. Trevor


----------



## Arthur Wallington (Apr 4, 2011)

*Dan Y Bryn*



John Gurton said:


> Trevor,
> My father sailed as AB on the Dan y Bryn during the war. I have a photo somehwere in the house and will endeavour to find and copy it ( be patient though !). The date on the back showed that it was taken a few days after he joined, That voyage was JW 52 to Murmansk and back in convoy RA 53. He had many tales of that voyage including the Stukas attacking in the port. I guess I'm lucky to be here ! I have seen a later pic of her I think it was on the fotoflite web page?
> Rgds
> John


G'day John
Myfather was on the Dan Y Bryn 23 Apr 1941 to 20 May 1942. Would love a photo of the ship. Do you know what convoy it would have been on during this period ?


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Hello Arthur
There were a lot of convoys between those dates. The link below will give the Convoys that the Dan-y-Bryn took part in click on ship search put in ships name (No Spaces)
http://www.convoyweb.org.uk/ports/index.html?home.php~armain

Ray


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

At this link, there is a very good photograph of the Dan y Bryn.
http://www.jneaircraftrestoration.com/AM274/History.html

The photo is quite a long way down the page which is concerned with the shipment of some Hurricane fighters during the war, and the ship in question took some in convoy to Murmansk.


----------



## Arthur Wallington (Apr 4, 2011)

*Dan Y Bryn*



ray1buck1 said:


> Hello Arthur
> There were a lot of convoys between those dates. The link below will give the Convoys that the Dan-y-Bryn took part in click on ship search put in ships name (No Spaces)
> http://www.convoyweb.org.uk/ports/index.html?home.php~armain
> 
> Ray


Thanks Ray, some interesting stuff. I have now ordered the book by Arnold Hague.
Arthur


----------



## Arthur Wallington (Apr 4, 2011)

Pat Kennedy said:


> At this link, there is a very good photograph of the Dan y Bryn.
> http://www.jneaircraftrestoration.com/AM274/History.html
> 
> The photo is quite a long way down the page which is concerned with the shipment of some Hurricane fighters during the war, and the ship in question took some in convoy to Murmansk.


Thanks Pat, Great Photo and info.
Arthur


----------



## Roger Jordan (May 9, 2008)

*Dan-y-bryn*

I am trying to clarify a small point concerning the corporate history of the tramp steamer DAN-Y-BRYN (5117 tons gross), which was completed at Burntisland in 1940. She was built for Brynymor Steamship Co Ltd and managed by Ambrose, Davies & Matthews Ltd of Swansea and London. Another company under the Ambrose, Davies umbrella was Cook Shipping Co Ltd. 
In 1946, DAN-Y-BRYN was transferred to the registered ownership of Cook Shipping and in 1949 changed again, and was registered with Jersey United Shipping Co Ltd, of 21 Broad Street, St Helier, Jersey.
In 1952 she changed yet again, and her registered owner was Jersey Transports Ltd. She remained as such until leaving the British flag in 1960. According to the vessel entry in Lloyd’s Register book, in 1948 Jersey United took over management of Cook Shipping.
Jersey United and Jersey Transports each seem to have been “one-off” outfits and the only ship owned was DAN-Y-BRYN.
I would be grateful to hear from any member of this forum who can confirm (or not) that Jersey United and its successor Jersey Transports were in fact associated with Ambrose, Davies & Matthews.
Regards from the Emerald Isle.
Roger


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Roger Jordan said:


> I am trying to clarify a small point concerning the corporate history of the tramp steamer DAN-Y-BRYN (5117 tons gross), which was completed at Burntisland in 1940. She was built for Brynymor Steamship Co Ltd and managed by Ambrose, Davies & Matthews Ltd of Swansea and London. Another company under the Ambrose, Davies umbrella was Cook Shipping Co Ltd.
> In 1946, DAN-Y-BRYN was transferred to the registered ownership of Cook Shipping and in 1949 changed again, and was registered with Jersey United Shipping Co Ltd, of 21 Broad Street, St Helier, Jersey.
> In 1952 she changed yet again, and her registered owner was Jersey Transports Ltd. She remained as such until leaving the British flag in 1960. According to the vessel entry in Lloyd’s Register book, in 1948 Jersey United took over management of Cook Shipping.
> Jersey United and Jersey Transports each seem to have been “one-off” outfits and the only ship owned was DAN-Y-BRYN.
> ...


Also CEFY-Y-BRYN.It seems that A,D,& M est.1936 and became owners and managers of the Bynymor SS changed to Cook Shg. and set up a Tax haven company Jersey United Shg. and solded out in 1948 to Jersey United which in turn set up Jersey Transport as its managment company.(all to do with tax aviodance)


----------



## clydesiderman (Nov 28, 2004)

Does anyone have any information on DAN Y BRYN, possibly a British cargo tramp which was sailing in 1950's


----------



## awateah2 (Feb 12, 2005)

There is already a thread on S.N. about this vessel posted by Trevor Page on 21st October 2007. regards


----------

